# Anyone want dibs on the wheels??



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

Searching a salvage site and found this.....


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

Do you have any information on the crash or injuries of the occupants?


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (ATLeos)*

Despite how horrible looks, I am kind of impressed with the safety cage integrity. It looks like a 55 MPH+ head on collision. It looks like they are storing parts in the front seat, but other than possible leg injury and neck injury it looks like it could have been very survivable. My thoughts out to the occupants at the time.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (flheat)*

But if you look at the third picture above, it looks like the rim of the steering wheel pressed against the lumbar area of the front seat. If that is the steering wheel, the driver probably didn't survive.


_Modified by ATLeos at 9:32 AM 11-23-2009_


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (ATLeos)*

That isn't how my top works.


----------



## Kong99 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: (oasis)*

Wow, that was a high speed collision. I agree the passenger compartment looks good, especially considering how bad the front end is. I think the steering wheel was removed at some point and just thrown in the front seat. 
Doesn't the EOS have good crash data...
Indeed it does; http://autos.msn.com/research/...id=-1
Interesting, it states that the crash dummy's head hit the steering wheel, through the airbag.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

That Eos looks pretty bad- anyone who walked away from that crash is indeed very, very lucky. As noted above, the passenger area looks rather intact... I would love to know the injuries of occupants...


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (veedubmac)*

i want to know what they think they are "saving" with the plastic taped to the roof


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (just-jean)*

I have a feeling that plastic taped over the top was cover the bodies out of respect


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_I have a feeling that plastic taped over the top was cover the bodies out of respect









I so hope you are wrong.... (on the other hand, hope does not bring back the dead)
Also, that's a lot of tape on front and sides, if it was to be used to cover bodies while the accident was being reviewed,etc....


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_I have a feeling that plastic taped over the top was cover the bodies out of respect









I think the interior would be a bit messier if that had happened...


----------



## sr3051 (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (owr084)*

That had to hit a wall..


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (sr3051)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sr3051* »_That had to hit a wall.. 

i was thinking it was parked and someone ran into it.......the rear seat roll bars did not go up unless someone reset them.....i'm thinking the roof was taped with plastic to keep it from catching wind and flying off during transport.


----------

